# What are they



## chippin-in (Jun 4, 2017)

I recently brought home some pieces of lumber from the country and after cutting them up into Semana jable pieces I now see little piles of wood dust on my floor. Are these powder post beetles or ants or what are they? And how can I get rid of them?
I don't have any pictures right now but I can take some if I need to.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm guessing you used talk to text post that on your cell phone and am amusing myself trying to figure out what "Semana jable" is.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 4, 2017)

Lmao. Some manageble pieces.

Yes i did. And from all my previous experiences I should have known to proofread it all

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jun 4, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> Lmao. Some manageble pieces.
> 
> Yes i did. And from all my previous experiences I should have known to proofread it all



I got scared for a minute, thought @Tclem had snuck into our state and hijacked your phone!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tclem (Jun 4, 2017)

Tony said:


> I got scared for a minute, thought @Tclem had snuck into our state and hijacked your phone!!!!!


Oh. Ok mr smarty pants. I see how it is. Lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2017)

Sounds like some kind of boring critter...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 4, 2017)

How big a pile of it do you have? Will it fit in a trash bag, or drum liner? 

If so, stack it in the drum liner, pop the top on a can of household insect fogger, toss it in, and tie the bag shut. Go back and untie the bag after a couple days, and let it air out good before you stick your head in it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 5, 2017)

Robert, do have red fire ants out there? If so, pile that wood on top of a bed, they'll take care of that for you. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 5, 2017)

Sounds like powder post beetles to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 5, 2017)

If I have a large amount you reckon I could wrap it up in a tarp and tie it shut? would that be airtight enough?



rocky1 said:


> How big a pile of it do you have? Will it fit in a trash bag, or drum liner?
> 
> If so, stack it in the drum liner, pop the top on a can of household insect fogger, toss it in, and tie the bag shut. Go back and untie the bag after a couple days, and let it air out good before you stick your head in it.


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Maybe, worth a shot anyhow. I've had a small piece or two like, and tossed them in a Ziploc bag with ant and roach spray and it worked every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 5, 2017)

Ok. I threw the ones i believe were inhabited into trash bags and sprayed some bengal ant and spider in there cuz its all i had. I will toss those in the dumpster at work. I also found 3 large beetles (2-3 inches long) under 2 pcs of oak that feel hollow now. Tossed those too. I sprayed a bunch of that ant and spider spray on the wood yesterday and then today I found the big beetles all sickly. I am wondering if I just set off two bombs in my shop, two car garage, if that would be effective enough if I left the garage closed for a couple days . I also have an exterminator friend that I may ask him his opinion. Pics added of beetles and dust piles.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2017)

Look big enough to butcher!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Look big enough to butcher!!



I had to step on him twice and spray him with poison. I was certain that the first time I stepped on him I heard him laugh.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Exterminator friend would likely know what they are, and have something more effective, but I would assume fumigating the shop would take care of them Robert. Exterminator friend may have access to Methyl Bromide, and I guarantee you that will kill everything in the shop... Mold, bacteria, bugs, mice, you name it! Used to use it to fumigate the honey house and it would kill roaches in empty equipment stacked on the walk outside the concrete block building. Unfortunately since the GREEN crowd claims it depletes the ozone, it's difficult if not impossible to get hold of anymore. Production has been outlawed for years, have about used up all they had stored away. Used to use tear gas a marker in it, but that stuff is no longer available, now you have something that deadly that is odorless in the building if you still have access to it. 

Typically, toxicity is over within about a 24 hour span, unless the building is tented, and there is no residual. Tented or tightly sealed toxicity is longer. Used to take longer to get the tear gas out of the building than the gas itself. 

Had a case in Jacksonville, FL where the exterminator tented a house, came back and put the fans in to air it out, and the crew went to grab lunch. Enterprising young black gentleman decided to help himself to the TV and several other items in the house, while no one was there... Tent was still in place, fans in the doorways and windows, found him and the goodies laying in the front yard. EMTs were able to revive him, so he could go to the pen and receive his Darwin Award.

Best Google research suggests Buprestidae - Jewel Beetle or Metallic Wood Boring Beetle, for their shiny metallic looking appearance, only 15,000 species there to choose from. Or, possibly Cerambycidae - Longhorn Beetle, with numerous distinct species there as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 5, 2017)

I did research and found timbor and borate. My exterminator friend knows about both and said the borate is better, but more $$. I vacuumed up the dust and am going to see if the pcs i got rid of had all the buggers. If there are more there i may just get rid of the rest and treat the garage for the future.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2017)

I have used Timbor- cheap and I have found effective.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2017)

and they are all borax based. 20 mule team borax is what grandma used for ants- did the job worked on cleaning grease off hands- I wonder if they still make it???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 23, 2017)

I did notice that not all the ants had died so I will have to spray the tree with something.

Thank you all for all the help
Robert


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2017)

Toss out the vacuumed up stuff right away. Or else they'll just climb out the hose and go at it again....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 23, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> and they are all borax based. 20 mule team borax is what grandma used for ants- did the job worked on cleaning grease off hands- I wonder if they still make it???



Yep, any decent laundry aisle has it, I get mine at Target.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Actually, if you research it in depth, the stuff they use in Borates and the stuff in the 20 mule team goodies, are different. Had a witches brew we used one time trying to treat for a bacterial disease in bees that used borax, and I had to research it and try to find it. The guy that gave me the recipe very clearly stated, "it's not the 20 mule team stuff!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 24, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> and they are all borax based. 20 mule team borax is what grandma used for ants- did the job worked on cleaning grease off hands- I wonder if they still make it???


Yeppers ! It's still out there !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

